# Handle wrap Micarta Rambone Tutorial video



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello everyone
i hope that you enjoy this video!
please post any questions that you have below!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Very smart young man


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job and thanks for the tutoral.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! That is impressive.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nicely done.

What's amazing is I just happen to be making a wrapped micarta slingshot as well. Through experimentation I found stretchable fabrics such as polyester or lycra work extremely well for this technique... As you can follow the contours of a precut handle/grip much easier, plus it makes embedding of objects such as skull shapes and other stuff much easier as well.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Interesting tutorial, thanks for sharing...


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Great tut as usual. Love making my own micarta. Lots of fun and a versatile material


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks everyone!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Always top notch mate!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

THAT!! young man is how a Tutorial should be done. Very impressed it has encouraged me to give it a try.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Me three !


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks guys!

i am really glad that you enjoyed all of the effort that i put into this video!


----------

